# Some Rarities You've Probably Not Seen Before



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I was vising on of the club members garden railways today and he has some rarities that I documented that most people probably haven't seen.

The first was sold by San Val I believe in 1999. I thinks that these were limited to a run of 200. A wireless remote would send commands to "release" five different flatulance sounds.


















This next one is a real rarity that many have heard existed, but no one has really seen. This is a Bear Whiz Caboose and is 1 of 1.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting Todd. It's always interesting to see unique rolling stock like these.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Those sure bring back memories....


----------

